# Cabelas Turnout 2005?



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 24, 2006)

What kind of a turnout did they get last year at this event both in terms of teams and spectators?  Being a part time fisherman I am looking forward to checking out the store.  Never been in one.  Heard there are really great.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 25, 2006)

I think last year they had about 30-35 teams.

Spectators were nearly non-existent on Friday. On Saturday we got a few that came over from the store after being lured by the aroma's, however, when they got over to the comp area and found out they couldn't get any, they were a little upset.

It seems that Cabella's is addressing that problem this year with allowing the teams to vend and having other entertainment there.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 25, 2006)

If you go in that store, you are lost to the comp!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 25, 2006)

That good?


----------

